# 

## mario_pab

Witam!
Chciałbym jeszcze w tym roku nabyć sobie domofon. Mam problem, bo nie wiem, jaki mam wybrać.
*Są w sprzedaży domofony 4,5,6-przewodowe. Czym one się różnią?* Który z nich jest lepszy? Znalazłem na Allegro domofon 4-przewodowy i jednocześnie dwurodzinny - taki by mi wstępnie odpowiadał.
Czy większa liczba przewodów ma jakąś przewagę nad mniejszą liczbą? 
Drugim problemem na jaki napotkałem, to odległość furtki od słuchawki (tej w domu). U mnie może to być nawet ponad 100m. Czytałem na internecie, że większość domofonów działa tylko gdy powyższa odległość jest poniżej 100m. Czy w związku z tym muszę zwiąkszyć średnicę przewodów? Ale przewody już położone   :Confused:   Odkopywać, później zasypywać... brrr   :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Można połączyć niteczki  tam, gdzie trzeba "pogrubić" kabelek. Wtedy trzeba by taki na mniej nitek (np. 4 przewodowy)
Adam M.

----------


## marcin_u

Polecam zestawy firmy URMET montuje tego sporo i zawsze bez problemow.
Jezeli chodzi o przewod to jak bedzie problem ze spadkiem napiecia na dlugosci lini to połacz zyły po 2 i powinno byc ok! 
Urmet ma domofony 5przewodowe ale od panela zew. do zasilacza idzie 8 zył

----------


## mario_pab

> Polecam zestawy firmy URMET montuje tego sporo i zawsze bez problemow.
> Jezeli chodzi o przewod to jak bedzie problem ze spadkiem napiecia na dlugosci lini to połacz zyły po 2 i powinno byc ok! 
> Urmet ma domofony 5przewodowe ale od panela zew. do zasilacza idzie 8 zył


*Marcin, czy wszystkie z tych 8 żył pomiędzy zasilaczem, a panelem zewnętrznym musi być wykorzystanych? Tzn. czy jeśli będę chciał mieć sam "domofon", bez "wodotrysków" np. dodatkowego oświetlenia zewn. i innych "bajerów" to muszę mieć aż 8 żył?* Chodzi mi głównie o to, że może mi zabraknąć żył, tym bardziej, że jak radzisz, lepiej w moim wypadku byłoby łączyć dwie żyły w jedną. 
Kablem do domofonu, mam mieć jeszcze puszczony telefon stacjonarny. WIem, że nie powinno się łączyć domofonu i telefonu w jednym kablu (mimo, że nie po tych samych żyłach), ale stało, za mało było położonych kabli w ziemi i teraz jest problem. 
Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Ile potrzeba zył, aby podłączyć do domu telefon stacjonarny?

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> Polecam zestawy firmy URMET montuje tego sporo i zawsze bez problemow.
> Jezeli chodzi o przewod to jak bedzie problem ze spadkiem napiecia na dlugosci lini to połacz zyły po 2 i powinno byc ok! 
> Urmet ma domofony 5przewodowe ale od panela zew. do zasilacza idzie 8 zył
> 
> 
> *Marcin, czy wszystkie z tych 8 żył pomiędzy zasilaczem, a panelem zewnętrznym musi być wykorzystanych? Tzn. czy jeśli będę chciał mieć sam "domofon", bez "wodotrysków" np. dodatkowego oświetlenia zewn. i innych "bajerów" to muszę mieć aż 8 żył?* Chodzi mi głównie o to, że może mi zabraknąć żył, tym bardziej, że jak radzisz, lepiej w moim wypadku byłoby łączyć dwie żyły w jedną. 
> Kablem do domofonu, mam mieć jeszcze puszczony telefon stacjonarny. WIem, że nie powinno się łączyć domofonu i telefonu w jednym kablu (mimo, że nie po tych samych żyłach), ale stało, za mało było położonych kabli w ziemi i teraz jest problem. 
> Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Ile potrzeba zył, aby podłączyć do domu telefon stacjonarny?


mozesz zrezygnowac z 1 zyły bo słuzy do oswietlenia panela zew.
Ilo zyłowy masz połozony kabel w ziemi?
Nie chce zapewniac cie ze napewno zadziała domofon na takiej odleglosci bo mimo ze sporo domofonow zamontowalem to jak sobie przypominam max odleglosc jaka stosowalem to bylo ok 70-80m miedzy panelem zew,a zasilaczem...i nie bylo zadnych problemow. podejzewam ze i na 100m da rade.

----------


## nesia

mario_pab
W tym roku zamontowałem sobie wideodomofon na 4 przewody (jakaś chinszczyzna, nawet nazwy z głowy nie powiem) a furtkę mam tak jak ty oddaloną o 100 m. przewód też tak jak ty miałem juz połozony wcześniej (6x1mm bez ekranowania). Dlatego tez miałem problem ze znalezieniem czegos co wymagałoby mniej niż 6 przewodów a z tym było ciężko.
Działać działa ale nie bez problemów. Przede wszystkim są zakłucenia w audio (tzn. brzeczenie) co jest chyba wynikiem braku ekranowania. no i co jakiś czas wideodomofan sam się wzbudza więc dzwoni zupełnie bez powodu - też obstawiam na brak ekranowania.
Zostały mi 2 kabelki extra więc (tak jak sugeruje adam_mk) dałem po dwa kabelki równolegle w obiegu zasilajacym zamek.
No i jeszcze ważne. ze wzlędu na odległość bramki od domu szukałem zestawu z panelem na bramke w stylu "anty-wandalowym" a niestety proponowane przez marcin_u zestawy firmy URMET na takie nie wygladaja.

----------


## mario_pab

> Napisał mario_pab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marcin_u
> 
> ...


Kabel w ziemi mam 8 lub 10 żyłowy (muszę sprawdzić, bo nie pamiętam   :oops:  ) + koncentryk (miał być do wideodomofonu, ale na razie z niego rezygnuję, na rzecz domofonu) + prądowe do bramy i oświetlenia ogrodowego. 
Odległość u mnie może balansować w okolicach 100m (przewód nie idzie po linii prostej).

----------


## marcin_u

> mario_pab
> W tym roku zamontowałem sobie wideodomofon na 4 przewody (jakaś chinszczyzna, nawet nazwy z głowy nie powiem) a furtkę mam tak jak ty oddaloną o 100 m. przewód też tak jak ty miałem juz połozony wcześniej (6x1mm bez ekranowania). Dlatego tez miałem problem ze znalezieniem czegos co wymagałoby mniej niż 6 przewodów a z tym było ciężko.
> Działać działa ale nie bez problemów. Przede wszystkim są zakłucenia w audio (tzn. brzeczenie) co jest chyba wynikiem braku ekranowania. no i co jakiś czas wideodomofan sam się wzbudza więc dzwoni zupełnie bez powodu - też obstawiam na brak ekranowania.
> Zostały mi 2 kabelki extra więc (tak jak sugeruje adam_mk) dałem po dwa kabelki równolegle w obiegu zasilajacym zamek.
> No i jeszcze ważne. ze wzlędu na odległość bramki od domu szukałem zestawu z panelem na bramke w stylu "anty-wandalowym" a niestety proponowane przez marcin_u zestawy firmy URMET na takie nie wygladaja.


te twoje problemy z domofonem nie sa spowodowane brakiem ekranu na przewodzie bo domofon takiego nie wymaga tylko prawdopodobnie fatalnym sprzetem.dlatego nie polecam sprzetow typu marketowego firmy no name

----------


## pawelurb

a jaki domofon wybrać , żeby przy furtce był jeden przycisk , a w domu 2 słuchawki jedna u góry a druga na dole ? (dzwonią jednocześnie a odbieram tą do której mam blizej )   , elektrycy zostawili mi przewód 6-cio żylowy , czy wystarczy ?

----------


## marcin_u

> a jaki domofon wybrać , żeby przy furtce był jeden przycisk , a w domu 2 słuchawki jedna u góry a druga na dole ? (dzwonią jednocześnie a odbieram tą do której mam blizej )   , elektrycy zostawili mi przewód 6-cio żylowy , czy wystarczy ?


 W systemach 5 przewodowych (np.Urmet) poprostu wystarczy połaczyc słuchawki rownolegle

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Witam!
> Chciałbym jeszcze w tym roku nabyć sobie domofon. Mam problem, bo nie wiem, jaki mam wybrać.
> *Są w sprzedaży domofony 4,5,6-przewodowe. Czym one się różnią?* Który z nich jest lepszy? Znalazłem na Allegro domofon 4-przewodowy i jednocześnie dwurodzinny - taki by mi wstępnie odpowiadał.
> Czy większa liczba przewodów ma jakąś przewagę nad mniejszą liczbą? 
> Drugim problemem na jaki napotkałem, to odległość furtki od słuchawki (tej w domu). U mnie może to być nawet ponad 100m. Czytałem na internecie, że większość domofonów działa tylko gdy powyższa odległość jest poniżej 100m. Czy w związku z tym muszę zwiąkszyć średnicę przewodów? Ale przewody już położone    Odkopywać, później zasypywać... brrr


Witam.

Domofon 4, 5 lub 6 przewodowy - to ilość żył od centralki (to ten moduł montowany w domu zwany też wzmacniaczem domofonowym lub zasilaczem domofonowym) do unifonu (aparat domofonowy - inaczej słuchawka   :smile:  )

W standardowym domofonie, między centralką domofonu, a kasetą rozmówną (montowaną przy furtce) są potrzebne minimum 4 żyły (masa, głośnik, mikrofon, sygnał wywołania) + n (ilość osobnych przycisków wywołania - czyli kaseta rozmówna z jednym przyciskiem - 1 żyła; kaseta rozmówna z 2 przyciskami - 2 żyły, itd.). Do tego minimum 2 żyły na zasilanie zamka. 

Dobra centralka domofonowa (np. MIWI - URMET) poradzi sobie z dystansem 100 m. Gorzej może być z zamkiem elektromagnetycznym przy furtce.
Najlepiej zastosować rygiel elektromagnetyczny o małym poborze prądu. 

Innym rozwiązaniem jest zasilenie rygla z osobnego transformatora z wyższym napięciem. Wówczas po pokonaniu oporu długich przewodów do rygla dotrze odpowiednie napięcie. 
Jeszcze inne rozwiązanie, to zasilenie rygla lokalnie przy furtce (transformator zamontowany w hermetycznej puszcze przy słupku z domofonem, zasilany np. z napędu bramy i wyzwalany z domofonu przez przekaźnik). 

Urmet ma też w sprzedaży droższy system 1 + n. Ten system wymaga zasilania lokalnego przy furtce (czyli transformator zamontowany przy furtce w hermetycznej puszce). Za to do aparatów w domu biegnie jeden przewód wspólny i jeden do każdego aparatu osobno (czyli przy dwóch aparatach z osobnym wywołaniem są potrzebne tylko trzy przewody    :smile:  )

Szczegóły znajdziesz na stronie: *MIWI-URMET*

Jak już było wyżej napisane, w Twoim przypadku nie masz co rozpatrywać chińskiego (marketowego) domofonu dwu, czy czterożyłowego, bo to dędą wyrzucone pieniądze.


Dodatkowym problemem u Ciebie jest chęć połączenia jednym przewodem linii telefonicznej i domofonu. Obawiam się, że co burzę w okolicy, będziesz naprawiał lub wymieniał domofon   :sad:  
Można oczywiście spróbować zastosować ochronnik antyprzepięciowy na wejściu lini telefonicznej (np. na słupie) i odpowiednio go uziemić, ale i tak nie daje to gwarancji, że domofon się nie uszkodzi.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

I jeszcze jedno, w przypadku torów akustycznych nie zaleca się łączenia kilku żył w celu osiągnięcia wymaganego przekroju. Doprowadzi to do powstania zakłóceń spowodowanych przesłuchami.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

_ZBYCH_
Mam pytanie czy dobrze rozumiem montaż przewodów do domofonu.

od centralki do kasety rozmownej kładę przewód np 5x2x0,5 żelowany
od kasety rozmownej do zamka elektromagnetycznego 2X0,5 (czy dać 3x1,5)
od centrali do miejsca gdzie ma być słuchawka 5x2x0,5 

Dobrze zrozumiałem?
Czy też centrala może być razem ze słuchawką takie dwa w jednym?
Czy do zamka elektromagnetycznego dociągam jakieś dodatkowe zasilanie?
Jakim prądem zasilana jest centralka?
Domofon wybiorę proponowanej przez Ciebie firmy Urmet

----------


## MZ

Czy mi ktoś coś podpowie?
W tej chwili mam domofon 3 rodzinny zamontowany przy drzwiach wejściowych. Jeden unifon na dole i dwa u góry dla każdej z córek.
Muszę go wyminić (kiepsko działa dźwięk) i przenieść przy furtce wejściowej (położony przewód 5x0,5). Pytanie - jaki wybrać domofon aby obsługiwał dwa ryle elektromagnetyczne (drzwi + furtka) i żeby był 3-rodzinny.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------

jak zwykle nikt nie ma żadnych doświadczeń   :Lol:  




> Czy mi ktoś coś podpowie?
> W tej chwili mam domofon 3 rodzinny zamontowany przy drzwiach wejściowych. Jeden unifon na dole i dwa u góry dla każdej z córek.
> Muszę go wyminić (kiepsko działa dźwięk) i przenieść przy furtce wejściowej (położony przewód 5x0,5). Pytanie - jaki wybrać domofon aby obsługiwał dwa ryle elektromagnetyczne (drzwi + furtka) i żeby był 3-rodzinny.
> Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Piotr_ok

wystarczą dwie żyły jeśli w domu jest najprostsza centrala telefoniczna; odbierasz na zwykłym telefonie i otwierasz z niego;
pozdr
Piotr

----------


## panda

> jak zwykle nikt nie ma żadnych doświadczeń


Ma, http://www.slican.pl/
Centrala telefoniczna + bramofon, szczegóły do doczytania na w/w stronie

----------


## Piotr_ok

mysle ze ciekawsze znajdziesz na www.extis.com.pl  :smile: 
pozdr
Piotr

----------

panda, Piotr_ok
czy używacie domofonów z tych firm? Jesli tak - jak z trwałością tych urządzeń?

----------


## panda

> panda, Piotr_ok
> czy używacie domofonów z tych firm? Jesli tak - jak z trwałością tych urządzeń?


Tak, jeden numer wewnętrzny przypisany do bramofonu, pozostałe jako zwykłe telefony (salon, gabinet, sypialnie). Mam zainstalowane 2 lata i nic się nie dzieje.
Jeśli chodzi o bramofon to obsługa prosta jak budowa cepa  :smile:  Jak toś się dobija to dzwonią po kolei wszystkie telefony (można skonfigurować inaczej), podnoszę dowolną słuchawkę, można pogadać, "gwiazdka" otwiera/zamyka bramę. Rozwiązanie najprostsze. Można (jak w Twoim przypadku) dać bramofon 3-przyciskowy - każdy przycisk wywołuje innego abonenta, po 20 sek. przerzuca na następnego, tylko czy to już nie będzie przerost formy na treścią?

----------


## Piotr_ok

> panda, Piotr_ok
> czy używacie domofonów z tych firm? Jesli tak - jak z trwałością tych urządzeń?


cokolwiek bym nie napisal na temat bramofonów z www.extis.com.pl będzie nieobiektywne, ale od kliku lat sprzedaja się z duzym powodzeniem  :smile:  ; obudowa z anodyzowanego aluminium (urmet sinthesi), sterowanie dwoma przekaźnikami (np. furtka, bram wjazdowa), regulowane czasy otwarcia i kody otwarcia, możliwość otwarcia przekaźnika z przycisków domofonu (wymagane min. 2 przyciski) itd
pozdr
Piotr

----------


## Joskul

Spodobał mi się domofon wbudowany w skrzynkę pocztową, taką przelotową. Proszę o opinie

----------


## SławekD

Niedługo będę robił nowe ogrodzenie, klinkier itp i też zastanawiam się nad domofonem. Do tej pory od ciut ponad dwóch lat na Fermax'a Neox 2.
Od nowości działał poprawnie i jakiś rok temu dostał chyba małe zwarcie od deszczu i buczał mi jeden dzień. Odłączyłem zasilanie na dzień i wszystko wróciło do normy. Teraz niestety okazuje się że nie ma kontaktu przy dzwonieniu do domu, raz dzwoni raz nie. Uprzejma Pani z Fermaxa wyraziła zdziwienie bo ponoć ogólnie Fermax'y są bardzo mało awaryjne. Ten mój model jest modelem natynkowym i zastanawiam się czy naprawiać czy kupić nowy.
Jeśli chodzi o domofon podtynkowy w słupku ponoć bardzo udany jest model CITY 2
Jakie wy macie zdanie o Fermax'ie ?

----------


## Arol_62

> Witam!
> Chciałbym jeszcze w tym roku nabyć sobie domofon. Mam problem, bo nie wiem, jaki mam wybrać.
> *Są w sprzedaży domofony 4,5,6-przewodowe. Czym one się różnią?* Który z nich jest lepszy? Znalazłem na Allegro domofon 4-przewodowy i jednocześnie dwurodzinny - taki by mi wstępnie odpowiadał.
> Czy większa liczba przewodów ma jakąś przewagę nad mniejszą liczbą? 
> Drugim problemem na jaki napotkałem, to odległość furtki od słuchawki (tej w domu). U mnie może to być nawet ponad 100m. Czytałem na internecie, że większość domofonów działa tylko gdy powyższa odległość jest poniżej 100m. Czy w związku z tym muszę zwiąkszyć średnicę przewodów? Ale przewody już położone    Odkopywać, później zasypywać... brrr



Wez Urmet,zaopatrzenie w czesci zapasowe jest zabezpieczone i za 10 lat  :big grin:

----------


## zetka

Hej. Jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru domofonu. Na razie kupiłam elektrozaczep (z pamięcią i blokadą 12VAC) Tak sobie przeglądam różne zestawy i naszła mnie pewne wątpliwość.. Czy każdy unifon ma możliwość sterowania elektrozaczepem bez konieczności wcześniejszego wywołania z modułu zewnętrznego? Chodzi mi o sytuację, że np. chcę wyjść na chwilę do sąsiadki, nie biorę kluczy (bo ktoś inny jest w domu), naciskam przycisk przy unifonie i mogę sobie otworzyć furtkę. Jeśli nie każdy ma taką funkcję (o ile jakikolwiek taką ma  :Confused:  - wybaczcie dopiero się wdrażam w tę tematykę  :Lol: ) na co zwracać uwagę wybierając unifon? (musi mieć kilka przycisków?  :Roll: ) Może polecicie jakieś konkretne modele?  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

> Hej. Jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru domofonu. Na razie kupiłam elektrozaczep (z pamięcią i blokadą 12VAC) Tak sobie przeglądam różne zestawy i naszła mnie pewne wątpliwość.. Czy każdy unifon ma możliwość sterowania elektrozaczepem bez konieczności wcześniejszego wywołania z modułu zewnętrznego? Chodzi mi o sytuację, że np. chcę wyjść na chwilę do sąsiadki, nie biorę kluczy (bo ktoś inny jest w domu), naciskam przycisk przy unifonie i mogę sobie otworzyć furtkę. Jeśli nie każdy ma taką funkcję (o ile jakikolwiek taką ma  - wybaczcie dopiero się wdrażam w tę tematykę ) na co zwracać uwagę wybierając unifon? (musi mieć kilka przycisków? ) Może polecicie jakieś konkretne modele?


Widzisz ja z kolei nie myślałem że może nie być takiej możliwości, mam jakiś zwykły domofon, który montowałem jakieś 10 lat temu, i zawsze jak córka idzie do koleżanki, to wyglądam prze okna i jak widzę że dochodzi do furtki to podnoszę słuchawkę i naciskam przycisk otwarcia furtki, i już   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## zetka

*TINEK* a czy w momencie podniesienia słuchawki bez wywołania masz połączenie z modułem przy bramie? Ja naście lat mieszkałam w bloku i tam bez wywołania z dołu w słuchawce zawsze było głucho. Stąd te wątpliwości.. W sumie nigdy nie sprawdzałam czy mimo tego można otworzyć drzwi  :Roll:  - sprawdzę przy najbliższej wizycie u rodziców  :wink:

----------


## TINEK

Tak, jak podniosę słuchawkę to słyszę co się dzieje na ulicy
pozdrawiam

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> *TINEK* a czy w momencie podniesienia słuchawki bez wywołania masz połączenie z modułem przy bramie? Ja naście lat mieszkałam w bloku i tam bez wywołania z dołu w słuchawce zawsze było głucho. Stąd te wątpliwości.. W sumie nigdy nie sprawdzałam czy mimo tego można otworzyć drzwi  - sprawdzę przy najbliższej wizycie u rodziców


Spoko  :smile: 
Tylko domofony cyfrowe (montowane w blokach) nie mają połączenia po podniesieniu słuchawki. Każdy zwykły domofon do domu jednorodzinnego ma możliwość uruchamiania elektrozamka bez podnoszenia słuchawki unifonu.
Zatem gratuluję jedynego słusznego wyboru - zakupu elektrozaczepu z pamięcią  :smile:

----------


## martadela

A są może domofony "radiowe"

Czyli jakaś puszka z dzwonkiem koło bramy z doprowadzonym zasilaniem, i w domu druga puszka - komunikacja między nimi radiowa
 :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Jest cuś takiego?

Zapomniałam skrętkę do bramy puścić, a nie będę teraz 150mb kopać  :smile:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> A są może domofony "radiowe"
> 
> Czyli jakaś puszka z dzwonkiem koło bramy z doprowadzonym zasilaniem, i w domu druga puszka - komunikacja między nimi radiowa
>    
> 
> Jest cuś takiego?
> 
> Zapomniałam skrętkę do bramy puścić, a nie będę teraz 150mb kopać


Owszem, są takie  :smile:  Zestaw dla jednego abonenta kosztuje 1500 zł
Szczegóły *TU*

----------


## ashen

1500   :ohmy:  
w castoramie widzialem eury za 350zl z 2 letnia gwarancja...
wiem ze to niska polka, ale pewnie swoja funkcje spelnia, jak nie to w casto oddasz bez pytania

----------


## zetka

*_ZBYCH_* wielkie dzięki za odpowiedź, przynajmniej jedna wątpliwość z głowy  :big grin:  Jednak jak to w życiu bywa jedne znikają, pojawiają się następne  :Confused:  Myślałam że wybór domofonu to taka prosta sprawa.. a tu czytam że trzeba domofon dopasować do elektrozaczepu, pojawiają się pojęcia prądu stałego i zmiennego, a ja nigdy fizyki nie lubiłam i dobra z niej nie byłam  :oops:   :Lol:  Nakupuje różnych gratów a potem się okaże że to ze sobą nie będzie działało  :Confused:  Chyba jednak ten zakup zrzucę na chłopa  :cool:

----------


## dar80

Czy widzieliście domofon głośnomówiący( bezsłuchawkowy), widziałem takie wideodomofony ale zwykłego już nie

----------


## Los Pedroz

Niestety producenci mają "falę" na wideodomofony bezsłuchawkowe, jako instalator tez często mam pytania co do domofonów bezsłuchawkowych, te które są na rynku ceną odstraszają.

Jedynie co znalazłem to http://www.bomap.com.pl/sklep/produkt/1202

----------


## toomyem

Witajcie. Pozwolę się podłączyć pod wątek. Wytłumaczcie mi proszę jak to jest z tymi domofonami. Cały czas mowa jest o trzech (ew. czterech) elementach zestawu: centralka, kaseta przy bramie, unifon w domu (i ew. zasilacz do centralki gdy ta nie ma wbudowanego). I taki układ by mi najbardziej pasował. Na razie nie mam docelowej bramy, i  chciałbym wykonać częściową instalację domofonu. To znaczy przy bramie zainstalować sam przycisk (dzwonek) a w domu mieć centralkę i unifon. A dopiero kiedyś doinstalować pełnoprawną kasetę z głośnikiem i mikrofonem. Chodzi mi o względy bezpieczeństwa - nie chcę i nie mam jak na razie zabudować na stałe kasety rozmównej - boję się, że jak ją przymocuję prowizorycznie to może zniknąć szybko. A tak, na razie założę sam dzwonek, bez możliwości otwierania zdalnie bramy.

Przeglądając oferty domofonów zauważyłem, że większość chyba ma zintegrowaną centralkę i kasetę rozmówną. Np. urmet (link). Są tam unifony, kasety, zasilacze, ale centralki nie widzę. Tak samo w Castoramach czy innych Praktikerach. Jedynie Laskomex ma wydzieloną ofertę na centralkę (link).

Czy dobrze mi się wydaje z tą integracją? Jaki jeszcze inny producent oferuje dedykowane centralki? Kabelków mam wystarczająco chyba. Od bramy do kotłowni (tam ma być centralka) idzie 2x5 żył, z kotłowni do przedpokojów idzie po jednym kablu 5 żył. Zasilanie doprowadzone jest w kotłowni. Zależy mi, żeby teraz (jak i później) przy bramie było jak najmniej elektroniki.

----------


## Los Pedroz

Witaj!
Ja akurat lubię domofony analogowe, dla mnie bardziej przewidywalne :smile: . W piwnicy montujesz sobie np coś takiego http://sklep.eltcrac.com.pl/ewd-10-z...dowa-euro.html  to jest kompletny wzmacniacz z zasilaczem do całego systemu. W pokojach instalujesz już tylko słuchawki bez kombinacji z zasilaniem w postaci dodatkowych zasilaczy. Unifony mogą być wyposażone w dwa przyciski jeden do zwalniania rygla, drugi do wywołania połączenia interkomowego np taki http://sklep.eltcrac.com.pl/unifon-t...ta-bezowy.html. Jeżeli nie chcesz  na razie montować panela zewnętrznego wystarczy zwykły przycisk dzwonkowy który będzie zamykał obwód pomiędzy wyjściem w EWD-10 o nazwie G  (sygnał generatora) a zaciskiem nr 1 w słuchawce tego powyżej podanego unifonu. Do tego zasilacza jest dodana ładna instrukcja i schemat, jeżeli tylko masz trochę zacięcia elektrycznego dasz radę.

Troszkę mało masz przewodów pomiędzy pokojami a piwnicą bo tylko 5, szkoda.

1. wywołanie z panela
2. masa
3. mikrofon unifonu
4. głośnik unifonu
5. elektrozaczep sterowanie

Mając poprowadzoną np skrętkę komputerowa masz do dyspozycji 8 żył do daje dodatkowe 3 możliwości:

1. wywołanie z panela
2. masa
3. mikrofon unifonu
4. głośnik unifonu
5. elektrozaczep - sterowanie
6. wywołanie interkom
7. otwieranie bramy
8. uruchomienie podświetlenia np podjazdu

Oczywiście 3 ostatnie pozycje są tylko przykładem, dlatego jak zawsze powtarzam przewodów nigdy za dużo  :smile: 
Panel zewnętrzny to żadne cuda, tam praktycznie nic nie ma oprócz przycisków, wzmacniacza mikrofonowego, mikrofonu i głośnika i diody podświetlającej wizytówkę. Całe serce systemu znajduje się w EWD-10, posiada ona fajną funkcje podtrzymania elektrozaczepu ok 3 sekund co ułatwia otwieranie furtki bez konieczności ciągłego trzymania przycisku otwierania. Dodatkowo jest ona wyposażona w potencjometry regulacji głośności i czułości mikrofonu czego brakuje w wielu tanich cyfrowych domofonach.
Największą zaletą tych analogowych systemów dla mnie jest możliwość wymiany komponentów, praktycznie wszędzie dostaniesz słuchawki i to w szerokim wyborze wzorów i kolorów, to samo dotyczy się paneli zewnętrznych  co potania ewentualny serwis lub wymianę.
Oczywiście nie sugeruj się firmą która podałem. W Polsce jest kilku producentów porządnych domofonów o wysokiej jakości wykonania a ich systemy są prawie identyczne różnią się tylko oznaczeniami i opisami.

----------


## toomyem

Wielkie dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Dodatkowe bajery mnie nie interesują. Wystarczy tylko otwieranie rygla. Funkcji interkomu nie potrzebuję. Ten zasilacz który pokazałeś to jest to, o co mi chodzi a nawet lepiej - nie muszę dodatkowo montować transformatora (bo jak rozumiem to jest dwa w jednym - centrala i transformator).

[EDIT]
Sprawdziłem i okazuje się, że w jednym kablu mam 6 drutów a nie 5. Tak więc pozostaje jeden zapasowy na przyszłość  :wink:

----------


## Los Pedroz

Jeżeli przewidujesz automatyczną bramę ten 6 przewód możesz wykorzystać do jej otwierania. Wierz mi to bardzo wygodna funkcja, bo nie ma to jak poszukiwanie pilota który ma być na miejscu a akurat wala się w kieszeni w spodniach piętro wyżej  :smile: 
Nie martw się tą ilością przewodów, wszechobecna "cyfracja" wszystkiego wokół nieuchronnie zmusi nas  kiedyś do domofonów cyfrowych, a tam nie potrzebne jest tyle kabelków.

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Czy da jakoś radę tak zamontować przy furtce telefon komórkowy przerobiony na domofon ?  :smile:  Czyli ktoś naciska guzik domofonu i na telefonie dzwoni mi DOMOFON, odbieram telefon i rozmawiam z kimś kto jest przy furtce. Podczas mojej nieobecności mógłbym rozmawiać z kimś kto przyjechał, np. kurier.  Czy da się tak przerobić głośnik telefonu aby działał stale w trybie głośnowmówiącym ? Ustawienie automatycznego odbierania w domofonie pozwoliłoby na zadzwonienie do domofonu i np. poproszenie kogoś aby odsunął się od bramy  :smile:

----------


## Los Pedroz

Jeżeli chodzi o telefony stacjonarne i wewnętrzne centralki abonenckie to jest to tzw "bramofon" np. firmy Silican. Domofon odbierasz na zwykłym aparacie telefonicznym który podczas dzwonienia z furtki wydaje inny dźwięk dzwonka, dzięki temu wiesz skąd pochodzi wywołanie. Używając telefon bezprzewodowy oczywiście pozwala to na powiększenie się  zasięgu działania często do 100m w porównaniu z telefonem  "na sznurze".  Możesz przeprowadzić rozmowę a potem wbijając kod z klawiatury otwierasz elektrozaczep przy furtce i wpuszczasz "intruza"  :smile: 
Przy telefonie komórkowym są dwie opcje jedna to droższa w użytkowaniu przez przekierowanie połączenia z bramofonu przez sieć telefonii stacjonarnej na nr tel komórkowego .Ograniczeniem jest wtedy tylko zasięg sieci komórkowego, możesz np. zdalnie wpuścić np chłopaka od koszenia trawy pod Twoją nieobecność. Tańsze rozwiązanie jest w przypadku gdy Twój telefon obsługuje voip i wifi, wtedy koszty wywołania telefonu są zerowe a ograniczone są tylko zasięgiem sieci wifi na działce. Przy technologii voip telefon stacjonarny jest naprawdę tani a wewnętrzne centralki abonenckie są fajną sprawą zastępując w dużym domu tez funkcje interkomu pomiędzy poziomami domu.

----------


## nicol21

podciągam temat. Jako, że salon będzie na pietrze i na parterze nikogo nie będzie to chciałabym videofon - czy coś macie, coś polecacie? coś sprawdziliście? 
dodam, że to będzie dzwonek na drzwiach domu, ponieważ ogrodzenia brak. 
dzięki.

----------


## skibusia

wITAJCIE. Czy możecie napisać co sądzicie o tych zestawach:
http://sanserwice.pl/pl/wideomonitor...-137mc-1b.html
http://www.miwiurmet.com.pl/domofony...,pr,16792.html
Myślę jeszcze o Fermaxie, ale żadnych opinii nie znalazłam.

----------


## gregory6

Ja polecam videodomofon, to optymalne rozwiązanie dla każdego. Od razu widzisz, z kim masz do czynienia  :smile:  
http://sklep.cseie.com.pl/p/780/374/...blicznych.html

----------


## kolorado

Czy jest coś takiego jak wideodomofon IP z możliwością podglądu i otwarcia furtki przez telefon/tablet?

----------


## adwlodar

ABB Welcome?

----------


## kolorado

> ABB Welcome?


Już widzę że strasznie drogie, a jeszcze nie sprawdziłem nawet czy robi to, co potrzebuję.  :smile: 
Mnie się udało namierzyć domophone, ale zdaje się że jeszcze nie jest w sprzedaży. No i nie wiadomo jaka cena, ale nie wydaje mi się że wyższa niż ten Welcome. Przede wszystkim składa się z samego panelu zewnętrznego, co powinno obniżyć koszty.

----------


## compi

Dawidek, ja słyszałem że kupując tam można nieźle się zdziwić, a osoby reklamujące tę firmę to same głąby.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Compi, moglbys rozwinac sa wypowiedz?

----------


## compi

Wiesz, jeśli ktoś w swoich trzech pierwszych postach na forum wkleja trzy razy ten sam link, pomimo że mod go wycina, to jest.... sam dopisz   :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Trol :big tongue:

----------


## kawenave

My z mężem od kilku lat posiadam domofon urmet z panelem mikro i też jesteśmy zadowoleni na razie nam bardzo długo służy zobaczymy jak będzie dalej. Niejednokrotnie spotkałam się już z pochlebną opinią tej firmy aczkolwiek ostatnio zastanawiamy się nad wideodomofonem  :smile:

----------


## Lokerea

Ja osobiście uważam, że na obecne czasy domofony bezprzewodowe zdecydowanie najlepiej będą się sprawdzać. Mam banalny układ, z najprostszym unifonem. Mój kolega z pracy polecił mi firmę Genway (tutaj można znaleźć wiele systemów, w tym ten który ja posiadam ( XL-6011S) to właśnie od nich kupiłem cały zestaw i w styczniu mijać będzie drugi rok odkąd działa w moim domu. Jak do tej pory nie zawiódł mnie ani razu. Cenowo również nie wygląda to źle, więc dla bardziej wymagających też się może sprawdzi  :smile: .

----------


## chojniak

Zainwestuj w dobrą sprawdzoną firmę domofonów. Nie ma sensu kupować głupot za grosze w supermarketach, bo te domofony szybciej się zepsują, niż je założysz. Ja w swojej firmie zdecydowałem się na Fermax, bo mieli naprawdę duży wybór, a domofony są świetnej jakości.

----------


## dendrytus

> Zainwestuj w dobrą sprawdzoną firmę domofonów. Nie ma sensu kupować głupot za grosze w supermarketach, bo te domofony szybciej się zepsują, niż je założysz. Ja w swojej firmie zdecydowałem się na Fermax, bo mieli naprawdę duży wybór, a domofony są świetnej jakości.


To musi być beznadziejna firma, skoro wynajmuje pajaca latającego po  forach i sikającego z zachwytu jaki to cudowny sprzęt, którego nawet na  oczy nie widział.




> Do sprawdzonych firm w tym zakresie należy też z  całą pewnością Ivel, więc warto zajrzeć na ich stronę i zapoznać się z  ofertą. My zainwestowaliśmy w domofony jednorodzinne http://ivel.pl/k196,domofony-jednorodzinne.html  , ale z tego, co widzę mają też różnego rodzaju wideodomofony z  możliwością sterowania z urządzenia mobilnego, więc całkiem fajny  bajer.


I kolejny matoł od jakiejś g*wnianej firmy latający po forach za 50 gr od postu.

----------


## Makrelnet

Tak jak wyżej ja też montowałem prosty model Fermaxa ok 2 lat temu. Kaseta na zewnątrz. Osobny zasilacz. Do tej pory zero kłopotu. Z firm które mogę polecić to na pewno Miwi-Urmet i Eura Professional.

----------


## MatixL

można obsłużyć wideodomofon i elektro-zamek furtki jednym kabelkiem  np 6 żyłowym czy to za mało ?  Ile minimum żył wymagają wideodomofony ?

----------


## kasprzyk

Kolego zależy jaki sprzęt będziesz zakładał - do transmisji obrazu i dźwięku wystarczą już dwie żyły, kolejne dwie żyły potrzebne będą do zasilenia elektrozaczepu.
Jednak oprócz ilość żył ważna jest długość odcinka między centralą/unifonem a bramofonem co się z tym wiąże - odpowiedni dobór przekroju przewodu.
Dlatego najlepiej obrać sobie markę przed wykonaniem instalacji i przygotować okablowanie zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta.
pzdr

----------

